# Federico Bernardeschi



## Angstgegner (10 Settembre 2014)

_Federico Bernardeschi (Carrara, 16 febbraio 1994) è un calciatore italiano, attaccante della Fiorentina, e della Nazionale Under-21 italiana._

L'anno scorso Bernardeschi ha giocato nel Crotone, dove ha realizzato 12 reti su 39 presenze. Tornato dal prestito, ora è di nuovo alla corte di Montella.


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Settembre 2014)

Da simpatizzante/tifoso del Crotone l'ho seguito attentamente l'anno scorso e mi è capitato di vederlo qualche volta anche in Under 21. Oggi contro Cipro per quanto mi riguarda è stato di gran lunga il migliore in campo: gol, assist, passaggi filtranti, recuperi a centrocampo. E' un giocatore per cui stravedo, uno dei migliori talenti italiani IMHO. Peccato si sia fatto male perché avrebbe meritato di giocare ora che si è fatto male Pepito.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION] togli il video dal primo post e mettilo al secondo.

Onestamente non lo conoscevo, seguo poco la serie B.


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Settembre 2014)

Questo è il gol di ieri contro Cipro:






Ma più del gol sono state notevoli gran parte delle giocate mostrate ieri (e non solo). Oltre alla rete anche 3 assist.



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> @<a href="http://www.milanworld.net/members/angstgegner-854.html" target="_blank">Angstgegner</a> togli il video dal primo post e mettilo al secondo.



Ok sistemato


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Settembre 2014)

l'anno scorso in B ha fatto molto bene. 

adesso con rossi fuori dai giochi per qualche mese, penso possa trovare molto spazio, anche perchè l'alternativa è babacar, quindi niente di che. 

promette davvero bene.


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Settembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> promette davvero bene.



Questi sono i giocatori che non bisogna avere paura di lanciare.
Tra l'altro Bernardeschi sarebbe un ottimo partner per Gomez a differenza di Babacar IMHO.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Questi sono i giocatori che non bisogna avere paura di lanciare.
> Tra l'altro Bernardeschi sarebbe un ottimo partner per Gomez a differenza di Babacar IMHO.



Come età siamo lì poi, un anno di differenza e un anno di B alle spalle per entrambi.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Settembre 2014)

Giocatore che e' cresciuto molto da due anni a questa parte,quando era capitano della primavera della Fiorentina. Sicuramente uno dei giovani italiani piu' promettenti


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Settembre 2014)

In Europa League Montella lo ha fatto entrare col Guingamp negli ultimi 20 minuti scarsi e ha segnato subito.
Visto come sta giocando Gomez io gli darei più chances.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Ottobre 2014)

Ha appena fatto un gol strepitoso nello spareggio per l'Europeo contro la Slovacchia.
Vista la pochissima qualità di cui dispone la nostra Nazionale maggiore, io inizierei a convocarlo e magari a farlo anche giocare.
Ha potenzialità davvero enormi, peccato solo sia della viola.


----------



## DannySa (14 Ottobre 2014)

Gran bel gol con l'under oggi!


----------



## juventino (14 Ottobre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ha appena fatto un gol strepitoso nello sparecchio per l'Europeo contro la Slovacchia.
> Vista la pochissima qualità di cui dispone la nostra Nazionale maggiore, io inizierei a convocarlo e magari a farlo anche giocare.
> Ha potenzialità davvero enormi, peccato solo sia della viola.



Bernardeschi, Berardi e Belotti sono sicuramente più forti di Immobile e Giovinco.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Ottobre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Bernardeschi, Berardi e Belotti sono sicuramente più forti di Immobile e Giovinco.



Ho scritto sparecchio 
Su Immobile io ci punto ancora, ma tranne le 2 sfide in Champions di quest'anno in campo internazionale non ha ancora dimostrato niente.
Berardi tra i 3 attaccanti dell'Under è forse quello che apprezzo di meno, non tanto per il potenziale quanto per la mancanza di cervello e la poca predisposizione a giocare per la squadra. Tra lui e Zaza non ho alcun dubbio: Mimmo ha potenzialità che Zaza si sogna IMHO.
Belotti secondo me è già ora meglio di Destro, per fare il confronto con un attaccante in orbita della Nazionale maggiore. Con Gervinho, Totti, Pjanic, Strootman, Iturbe e Florenzi in squadra segnerei anch'io una valanga di gol.
Bernardeschi è certamente meglio di Giovinco, che però ha il merito di essere un giocatore che incide una volta schierato in campo contro avversari modesti.


----------



## Jino (14 Ottobre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ho scritto sparecchio
> Su Immobile io ci punto ancora, ma tranne le 2 sfide in Champions di quest'anno in campo internazionale non ha ancora dimostrato niente.
> Berardi tra i 3 attaccanti dell'Under è forse quello che apprezzo di meno, non tanto per il potenziale quanto per la mancanza di cervello e la poca predisposizione a giocare per la squadra. Tra lui e Zaza non ho alcun dubbio: Mimmo ha potenzialità che Zaza si sogna IMHO.
> Belotti secondo me è già ora meglio di Destro, per fare il confronto con un attaccante in orbita della Nazionale maggiore. Con Gervinho, Totti, Pjanic, Strootman, Iturbe e Florenzi in squadra segnerei anch'io una valanga di gol.
> Bernardeschi è certamente meglio di Giovinco, che però ha il merito di essere un giocatore che incide una volta schierato in campo contro avversari modesti.



Su Berardi concordo, talento immenso però sembra avere seri limiti caratteriali che forse solo il salto in una grande squadra può fargli limare, oppure farlo definitivamente bruciare, chissà. 

Su Belotti-Destro non sono d'accordo sinceramente, Destro vede la porta come pochi centravanti italiani attuali, segna con grandissima facilità e questo lo dico da quando lo vidi con la primavera, ha solo bisogno di avere finalmente continuità sul piano fisico. 

Su Bernardeschi è decisamente prematuro parlare di nazionale maggiore, ha bisogno di dimostrare molto di più in serie A. 

Ma in linea di massima tutti e tre quelli citati non sono assolutamente pronti per il salto nella nazionale maggiore, forse Berardi ne avrebbe già capacità ed esperienza, ma ripeto non ha ancora la testa a mio avviso per fare il salto.


----------



## koti (15 Febbraio 2016)

Mi piace un sacco, tecnicamente davvero forte e corre tantissimo. Ieri con l'Inter quando partiva palla al piede non lo fermavano mai. Deve imparare a segnare di più, segna troppo troppo poco.
Se bisogna fare una scommessa, piuttosto che prendere Vazquez, 20-30 milioni li utilizzerei per lui. Le scommesse da fare sono queste.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Febbraio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Mi piace un sacco, tecnicamente davvero forte e corre tantissimo. Ieri con l'Inter quando partiva palla al piede non lo fermavano mai. Deve imparare a segnare di più, segna troppo troppo poco.
> Se bisogna fare una scommessa, piuttosto che prendere Vazquez, 20-30 milioni li utilizzerei per lui. Le scommesse da fare sono queste.


Magari, ma non è una scommessa, questo è forte e basta


----------



## kolao95 (15 Febbraio 2016)

Primo tempo assolutamente fantastico in cui ha fatto vedere di saper fare ottime cose anche sulla fascia sinistra ( lui che di solito gioca a destra) ha mostrato una capacità di dribblare e di mantenere il pallone ai piedi da predestinato, poi tatticamente è molto molto intelligente. Certo, la mancata copertura di Brozovic lo aiutava, però si vede che è veramente forte.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Luglio 2016)

Andiamo a prenderlo, questo oltre a essere forte sceglierebbe noi al volo 

È dei nostri


----------



## Jino (10 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Andiamo a prenderlo, questo oltre a essere forte sceglierebbe noi al volo
> 
> È dei nostri



Lascia stare, trattare con la viola è impossibile, se non ci stanno clausole con loro non si tratta.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Luglio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lascia stare, trattare con la viola è impossibile, se non ci stanno clausole con loro non si tratta.



Si hai ragione, con noi poi diventano insopportabili


Questo ragazzo però mi piace tantissimo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si hai ragione, con noi poi diventano insopportabili
> 
> 
> Questo ragazzo però mi piace tantissimo.



Secondo me non è nulla di che. Stile El Shaarawy non fa nessuna differenza.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è nulla di che. Stile El Shaarawy non fa nessuna differenza.



Ha uno spunto allucinante ma rispetto ad El Shaarawy ragiona molto di più e nn è mono-finta, tant'è vero che gioca sia a destra che a sinistra oltre che trequartista.

Tutto opinabile ovviamente, ma per me è da Milan e io 20-25 ce li butterei, non so quanto più forte possa essere Pjaca.


----------



## kollaps (11 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ha uno spunto allucinante ma rispetto ad El Shaarawy ragiona molto di più e nn è mono-finta, tant'è vero che gioca sia a destra che a sinistra oltre che trequartista.
> 
> Tutto opinabile ovviamente, ma per me è da Milan e io 20-25 ce li butterei, non so quanto più forte possa essere Pjaca.



Siamo in 2.
Pjaca ha più fisico, ma su Bernardeschi la penso come te...e c'è da aggiungere una qualità importante del ragazzo: la propensione al sacrificio in fase di non possesso.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Luglio 2016)

Io l'ho visto solo in under e in nazionale e non mi ha mai impressionato, ma ne dicono tutti un gran bene


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Luglio 2016)

Questo qui viene fatto passare per fenomeno, quando fenomeno non è , è come El Shaarawy, bravo, ma non sposta nulla, certo se inserito in un contesto organizzato può fare benissimo, ma non sposterà mai gli equilibri


----------



## admin (12 Luglio 2016)

Robetta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Luglio 2016)

anche a me sembra un po montato, giocatore moderno che si sacrifica tanto ma non lo vedo cosi forte e decisivo


----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> anche a me sembra un po montato, giocatore moderno che si sacrifica tanto ma non lo vedo cosi forte e decisivo



Purtroppo Sousa (e anche Conte in nazionale) lo schiera in un ruolo non propriamente suo. Fare tutta la fascia come un terzino non è roba per lui anche se chiaramente può farlo. Lui è il classico giocatore che non deve essere ingabbiato in schemi predefiniti ma bisogna lasciarli la libertà di inventare e di giocare nella zona di campo che lo mette più a suo agio. Arriva troppo poco lucido sotto porta se si deve fare la fascia come un cavallo. Io lo comprerei a me piace molto.


----------



## hiei87 (12 Luglio 2016)

Non mi convince. Ogni volta che lo sento elogiare, mi dicono "corre tanto". A quel punto, prendiamo un maratoneta keniota e siamo a posto.
Ormai ai giocatori offensivi in Italia si chiede questo: correre e fare le sponde. Se poi non saltano neanche i birilli e non alzano neanche la testa quando hanno il pallone, pazienza...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (12 Luglio 2016)

Noi stiamo vedendo il Bernardeschi terzino, ricordate cos'era Insigne con Benitez e quello che è diventato con Sarri. 

Lo stesso vale per Federico.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Luglio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Non mi convince. Ogni volta che lo sento elogiare, mi dicono "corre tanto". A quel punto, prendiamo un maratoneta keniota e siamo a posto.
> Ormai ai giocatori offensivi in Italia si chiede questo: correre e fare le sponde. Se poi non saltano neanche i birilli e non alzano neanche la testa quando hanno il pallone, pazienza...


Mi spiace ma la tua ultima frase e Bernardeschi c'entrano come Bacca e un tiro di sinistro


----------



## hiei87 (12 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mi spiace ma la tua ultima frase e Bernardeschi c'entrano come Bacca e un tiro di sinistro



Mah...non riesco proprio a vedere in lui quel talento.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Agosto 2016)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Agosto 2016)

Bernardeschi è un'ala a piede invertito; di conseguenza, per poter mostrare tutto il suo potenziale, dovrebbe giocare laterale di un tridente offensivo. Nella Fiorentina gioca esterno di centrocampo, ma comunque molto lontano dalla porta; quindi, per verificare tutto il suo potenziale, bisognerebbe vederlo libero di sfogare tutto il suo estro in un 4-3-3. 
Ora, non so fin dove si possa spingere, perché non da l'idea di essere una freccia alla Berardi o Insigne, per restare nei nostri confini, o alla Salah, per uscire fuori; tuttavia, io credo che potrebbe stupire molto di più in una posizione più avanzata.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Agosto 2016)

Indubbiamente qualcosa ha, però ogni volta che l'ho visto giocare in under o in nazionale è stato veramente pessimo,
giovane assolutamente non pronto, attendiamo la maturazione e vediamo dove arriva.


----------



## Jino (15 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Indubbiamente qualcosa ha, però ogni volta che l'ho visto giocare in under o in nazionale è stato veramente pessimo,
> giovane assolutamente non pronto, attendiamo la maturazione e vediamo dove arriva.



Non pronto, vero... ma il talento c'è... se diventa più concreto negli ultimi 30 metri hai ragione, chissà dove può arrivare...


----------



## kolao95 (24 Ottobre 2016)

Strano, non è costretto a fare il terzino e segna due gol.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Ottobre 2016)

Sconcerti ha detto che secondo lui deve giocare vicino alla porta, e per una volta concordo con lui. Basta con i ragazzi talentuosi fatti giocare sull'esterno (tradotto= da terzino)


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Strano, non è costretto a fare il terzino e segna due gol.



Ed ha giocato comunque troppo indietro, tu pensa


----------



## Igniorante (25 Ottobre 2016)

A me non convince molto.. Talentuoso ma incostante..


----------



## Jaqen (25 Ottobre 2016)

Federico


----------



## koti (25 Ottobre 2016)

Se proprio bisogna investire su un giovane meglio lui dei vari Depay/Lamela/El Ghazi, certo il top rimane Berardi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Ottobre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Se proprio bisogna investire su un giovane meglio lui dei vari Depay/Lamela/El Ghazi, certo il top rimane Berardi.



Sono d'accordo con te, ma Berardi potenzialmente è uno White Balotelli


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Novembre 2016)

Credo sia uno dei giocatori più scarsi che abbia mai giocato in Nazionale


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Novembre 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Credo sia uno dei giocatori più scarsi che abbia mai giocato in Nazionale



quoto in toto. In pratica è un El Shaarawy più scarso. E qua c'è gente che lo vorrebbe al Milan !


----------



## Jino (16 Novembre 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Credo sia uno dei giocatori più scarsi che abbia mai giocato in Nazionale



Sai cosa? Io vedo un ragazzo con enormi capacità che ancora non è esploso. Ha un grandissimo mancino, una grande facilità di corsa e cambio di passo. Deve diventare più pratico, più ficcante, più deciso. Se gli riesce ha tutto per diventare un grande. Vista età e capacità aspetterei a bollarlo come un sopravvalutato.


----------



## prebozzio (27 Novembre 2016)

Da quando Sousa l'ha avanzato (solo un pazzo poteva fargli fare il Lichsteiner) sta giocando in modo incredibile


----------



## Jino (28 Novembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Da quando Sousa l'ha avanzato (solo un pazzo poteva fargli fare il Lichsteiner) sta giocando in modo incredibile



Il talento è evidente. Il ragazzo è un investimento, uno sul quale lavorare, ma ripeto di base ha doti fuori dal comune.


----------



## Torros (28 Novembre 2016)

Ha doti sopra la media per un italiano, già
in Francia sarebbe uno tra tantissimi.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Novembre 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Ha doti sopra la media per un italiano, già
> in Francia sarebbe uno tra tantissimi.



eh infatti...balotelli in Francia spicca mentre in Italia zero...ma suvvia!


----------



## Jino (29 Novembre 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Ha doti sopra la media per un italiano, già
> in Francia sarebbe uno tra tantissimi.



La Ligue 1 è imbarazzante, vedessi qualche partita ogni tanto non faresti certe uscite.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Novembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> La Ligue 1 è imbarazzante, vedessi qualche partita ogni tanto non faresti certe uscite.



Si parla di talenti francesi non del livello del campionato in generale (la serie a non è tanto meglio). Gia un talento francese a caso mangia in testa a sto coso


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (30 Novembre 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Si parla di talenti francesi non del livello del campionato in generale (la serie a non è tanto meglio). Gia un talento francese a caso mangia in testa a sto coso



Chi mangerebbe in testa a sto coso? Il fumoso Coman che fa ridere i polli? Ma per favore. Chi capisce qualcosa di calcio sa quanto sia forte Bernardeschi e quanto talento abbia. Basta vedere la partita con l'Inter, in cui tutta la fiorentina non ha girato per nulla. Era l'unico che giocava e in un sol tempo ha fatto 3 verticalizzazioni assurde, poi non sfruttate dai compagni.


----------



## Torros (30 Novembre 2016)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Chi mangerebbe in testa a sto coso? Il fumoso Coman che fa ridere i polli? Ma per favore. Chi capisce qualcosa di calcio sa quanto sia forte Bernardeschi e quanto talento abbia. Basta vedere la partita con l'Inter, in cui tutta la fiorentina non ha girato per nulla. Era l'unico che giocava e in un sol tempo ha fatto 3 verticalizzazioni assurde, poi non sfruttate dai compagni.



Dembele ha 5 Bernardeschi in ogni dito e che ne pensi di Martial? di Lemar? Coman è quello meno buono ma già ha dimostrato più di Bernardeschi. 
Basta pensare che il miglior talento prodotto dalla Ligue 1 in questi anni è stato Hazard, dalla serie A chi è uscito?


----------



## Torros (30 Novembre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> eh infatti...balotelli in Francia spicca mentre in Italia zero...ma suvvia!



ma se in Italia veniva descritto come un fenomeno al pari di Messi e Cr7.
Hazard è uscito dalla Ligue 1 e fa sfracelli in premier, eletto miglior giocatore e miglior giovane della premier poche stagioni fa.
Martial l'anno scorso migliore dello united. Mahrez dalla ligue 1 sempre miglior giocatore della premier lo scorso anno.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Novembre 2016)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Chi mangerebbe in testa a sto coso? Il fumoso Coman che fa ridere i polli? Ma per favore. Chi capisce qualcosa di calcio sa quanto sia forte Bernardeschi e quanto talento abbia. Basta vedere la partita con l'Inter, in cui tutta la fiorentina non ha girato per nulla. Era l'unico che giocava e in un sol tempo ha fatto 3 verticalizzazioni assurde, poi non sfruttate dai compagni.



Il fumoso Coman che con due anni in meno è stato protagonista al Bayern con Guardiola anche in Champions ed è stato convocato all'Europeo. Evidentemente Guardiola ne capisce meno di noi per schierare un giocatore ritenuto fumoso a soli 19 anni


----------



## kolao95 (30 Novembre 2016)

Fare l'esterno in Italia è molto più difficile che farlo in contesti in cui se hai un minimo (ripeto, un minimo) di intelligenza tattica e velocità spiccchi, qua serve anche altro.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (30 Novembre 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Il fumoso Coman che con due anni in meno è stato protagonista al Bayern con Guardiola anche in Champions ed è stato convocato all'Europeo. Evidentemente Guardiola ne capisce meno di noi per schierare un giocatore ritenuto fumoso a soli 19 anni



È stato protagonista in Champions? Ma quando mai? Con un cross e un gol inutile fatto alla Juve? È titolare del Bayern Coman? Poi metti Federico nel Bayern e vediamo se non gioca da dio. Cosa che già fa nella Fiorentina. Etichetti "Coso" bernardeschi, talento che vuole mezza Europa e io non posso definire fumoso Coman? Ma per favore. 



Torros ha scritto:


> Dembele ha 5 Bernardeschi in ogni dito e che ne pensi di Martial? di Lemar? Coman è quello meno buono ma già ha dimostrato più di Bernardeschi.
> Basta pensare che il miglior talento prodotto dalla Ligue 1 in questi anni è stato Hazard, dalla serie A chi è uscito?



Dembele vale 5 Bernardeschi? Su quale base? Martial quello che non fa una cippa nello United? Lemar chi? Di quelli che hai nominato solo Hazard è un vero top ultra forte. Gli altri sono al livello di Bernardeschi. Con la differenza che Federico gioca nella Fiorentina, nel campionato più difficile del mondo. Spiego anche questa cosa, altrimenti ci manciate sopra: La Serie A non è più il campionato più bello, ma è il più complicato. È il più difficile in cui giocare. Negare questa cosa è pura malafede. Ma poi di che parliamo? Ognuno ha il proprio pensiero. Il tempo darà le risposta che cerchiamo e zittirà me o voi.


----------



## Torros (30 Novembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Fare l'esterno in Italia è molto più difficile che farlo in contesti in cui se hai un minimo (ripeto, un minimo) di intelligenza tattica e velocità spiccchi, qua serve anche altro.


cavolate la realtà è che i talenti italiani con poche eccezioni hanno doti tecniche e atletiche mediocri.


----------



## Torros (30 Novembre 2016)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> È stato protagonista in Champions? Ma quando mai? Con un cross e un gol inutile fatto alla Juve? È titolare del Bayern Coman? Poi metti Federico nel Bayern e vediamo se non gioca da dio. Cosa che già fa nella Fiorentina. Etichetti "Coso" bernardeschi, talento che vuole mezza Europa e io non posso definire fumoso Coman? Ma per favore.
> 
> 
> 
> Dembele vale 5 Bernardeschi? Su quale base? Martial quello che non fa una cippa nello United? Lemar chi? Di quelli che hai nominato solo Hazard è un vero top ultra forte. Gli altri sono al livello di Bernardeschi. Con la differenza che Federico gioca nella Fiorentina, nel campionato più difficile del mondo. Spiego anche questa cosa, altrimenti ci manciate sopra: La Serie A non è più il campionato più bello, ma è il più complicato. È il più difficile in cui giocare. Negare questa cosa è pura malafede. Ma poi di che parliamo? Ognuno ha il proprio pensiero. Il tempo darà le risposta che cerchiamo e zittirà me o voi.



intanto uno gioca nel bayern ha debuttato nel Psg a 17 anni e l'altro prima della scorsa stagione non si sapeva nemmeno chi era. chiamalo poco decidere un ottavo di champions serratissimo contro la Juve . Fino ad ora Coman che non mi fa impazzire ha dimostrato molto più di Bernardeschi e ha due anni in meno. Martial l'anno scorso in tutte le competizioni è arrivato a quasi 20 gol e quasi 10 assist, mica male come primo anno in Inghilterra per non parlare che già al Monaco aveva fatto vedere il suo talento(anche in champions) più dell'italiano. In generale ha più tecnica, più tiro, migliori doti atletiche dell'italiano. Quest'anno sta facendo meno bene a causa di Mou, tutto lo united gioca male, ma Bernardeschi li non vedrebbe mai il campo. 

Campionato più difficile al mondo? ancora con sta favole dopo che le italiane in europa fanno sempre ridere. Ci credete solo voi a questa favola. Il campionato italiano è mediocre, perfino Bacca in questo campionato e in un Milan mediocre è andato in doppia cifra per non parlare di Immobile e Toni capocannonieri. Lasciamo perdere, la serie A non è meglio della Ligue 1 e i fatti lo dimostrano, non vedo la malafede. 
solo Hazard? no anche Mahrez e Payet pisciano in testa a qualsiasi giocatore uscito dalla A in questi anni eccetto Verratti, mmm anche se lui viene dalla B ad essere precisi. 
Lemar gioca in champions con il Monaco e ha grandi doti, superiori a Bernardeschi.

Dembele invece non tiriamolo proprio fuori, è un talento pazzesco che in italia ci sogniamo, giocatore che può arrivare ai livelli di Neymar e potenziale pallone d'oro. Velocissimo, rapidissimo, visione di gioco, tecnicamente fortissimo, dribbling devastante e completamente ambidestro, poche parole per descriverlo. Informati e chiedi ai tifosi del Dortmund su chi è Dembele che cmq ha 3 anni in meno di Bernardeschi e un talento indiscutibilmente superiore.


----------



## kolao95 (1 Dicembre 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> cavolate la realtà è che i talenti italiani con poche eccezioni hanno doti tecniche e atletiche mediocri.




Sì e i tanti fenomeni che vengono qui dai paesi esteri fanno ridere prima di ambientarsi. Per fare un esempio: Ocampos era descritto come uno dei migliori talenti francesi, nei primissimi mesi ha fatto male qui (complice l'infortunio, va detto), dopo un periodo di ambientamento ha iniziato a far bene e segnare, per non parlare di quel bidonazzo di Kondogbia. Non è colpa nostra se gli altri campionati sotto alcuni aspetti fan ridere, è così..


----------



## kolao95 (1 Dicembre 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> intanto uno gioca nel bayern ha debuttato nel Psg a 17 anni e l'altro prima della scorsa stagione non si sapeva nemmeno chi era. chiamalo poco decidere un ottavo di champions serratissimo contro la Juve . Fino ad ora Coman che non mi fa impazzire ha dimostrato molto più di Bernardeschi e ha due anni in meno. Martial l'anno scorso in tutte le competizioni è arrivato a quasi 20 gol e quasi 10 assist, mica male come primo anno in Inghilterra per non parlare che già al Monaco aveva fatto vedere il suo talento(anche in champions) più dell'italiano. In generale ha più tecnica, più tiro, migliori doti atletiche dell'italiano. Quest'anno sta facendo meno bene a causa di Mou, tutto lo united gioca male, ma Bernardeschi li non vedrebbe mai il campo.
> 
> Campionato più difficile al mondo? ancora con sta favole dopo che le italiane in europa fanno sempre ridere. Ci credete solo voi a questa favola. Il campionato italiano è mediocre, perfino Bacca in questo campionato e in un Milan mediocre è andato in doppia cifra per non parlare di Immobile e Toni capocannonieri. Lasciamo perdere, la serie A non è meglio della Ligue 1 e i fatti lo dimostrano, non vedo la malafede.
> solo Hazard? no anche Mahrez e Payet pisciano in testa a qualsiasi giocatore uscito dalla A in questi anni eccetto Verratti, mmm anche se lui viene dalla B ad essere precisi.
> ...



Parli di Toni (che poi è stato capocannoniere anche in Bundes) come l'ultimo cesso lol.. Tra il 2005 e il 2009 era uno dei migliori centravanti in assoluto. Se non ti inventi qualche cavolata in ogni topic non sei contento..


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Dicembre 2016)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> È stato protagonista in Champions? Ma quando mai? Con un cross e un gol inutile fatto alla Juve? È titolare del Bayern Coman? Poi metti Federico nel Bayern e vediamo se non gioca da dio. Cosa che già fa nella Fiorentina. Etichetti "Coso" bernardeschi, talento che vuole mezza Europa e io non posso definire fumoso Coman? Ma per favore.



Non mi va di fare una crociata contro Bernardeschi anche perché non ho nulla contro di lui e ne ho già lette tante ma tra 1-2 anni quando vedremo che fine avranno fatto i talenti voluti da mezza Europa come lui e Belotti ne riparleremo. 
Lemar cmq giusto qualche mese fa ha fatto una doppietta a White Hart Lane e il gol di Coman contro la Juve non so quanto sia stato inutile.

Ps: la serie a è il campionato più difficile al mondo tanto che basta un Porto qualunque a dare la sveglia alla seconda forza del campionato e una Dinamo Kiev manco qualificata per l'El a bloccare il Napoli in casa  smettiamola con questa leggenda metropolitana


----------



## prebozzio (1 Dicembre 2016)

Ognuno ha la sua opinione, e ci mancherebbe anche. La mia è che Bernardeschi abbia un controllo di palla, una visione di gioco e una tecnica nello stretto fuori dal comune. E' uno di quei giocatori che può spaccare le partite in ogni momento. Il problema al momento è la continuità, ma nell'ultimo mese è stato forse il giocatore migliore del campionato.


----------



## Torros (1 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì e i tanti fenomeni che vengono qui dai paesi esteri fanno ridere prima di ambientarsi. Per fare un esempio: Ocampos era descritto come uno dei migliori talenti francesi, nei primissimi mesi ha fatto male qui (complice l'infortunio, va detto), dopo un periodo di ambientamento ha iniziato a far bene e segnare, per non parlare di quel bidonazzo di Kondogbia. Non è colpa nostra se gli altri campionati sotto alcuni aspetti fan ridere, è così..


Ocampos è argentino ed è un talento che però nemmeno in francia ha fatto molto. 
Kondogbia è uno dei tanti che non ha reso all'inter vedi Coutinho e Kovacic(che al Real ora è titolare), ma vedrai che se lascia l'Inter il francese farà bene perché le doti le ha e le ha dimostrate anche in champions con il Monaco. 

Il punto è che se la mettiamo cosi non c'è nessuno talento italiano tolto Verratti che ha fatto bene all'estero. E' un ragionamento che non regge e che cmq i talenti italiani hanno floppato di più all'estero di quanto hanno fatto gli stranieri in italia.


----------



## Torros (1 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Parli di Toni (che poi è stato capocannoniere anche in Bundes) come l'ultimo cesso lol.. Tra il 2005 e il 2009 era uno dei migliori centravanti in assoluto. Se non ti inventi qualche cavolata in ogni topic non sei contento..



Toni aveva 37 anni quando ha vinto il titolo di capocannoniere non vedo che centri se era uno dei migliori quasi 10 anni fa. Cioè boh.
Per me se un Toni quasi 40enne arriva ad essere capocannoniere nel Verona il livello è basso. Per non parlare di Immobile


----------



## kolao95 (1 Dicembre 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Toni aveva 37 anni quando ha vinto il titolo di capocannoniere non vedo che centri se era uno dei migliori quasi 10 anni fa. Cioè boh.
> Per me se un Toni quasi 40enne arriva ad essere capocannoniere nel Verona il livello è basso. Per non parlare di Immobile



Pensavo ti riferissi al Toni capocannoniere del 2005-06.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (1 Dicembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ognuno ha la sua opinione, e ci mancherebbe anche. La mia è che Bernardeschi abbia un *controllo di palla*, una visione di gioco e una tecnica nello stretto* fuori dal comune.* E' uno di quei giocatori che può spaccare le partite in ogni momento. Il problema al momento è la continuità, ma nell'ultimo mese è stato forse il giocatore migliore del campionato.



Questo è quello che mi piace di più di Bernardeschi, nel condurre la palla è uno dei giocatori più eleganti che conosco.


----------



## .Nitro (1 Dicembre 2016)

Bernardeschi a me piace,forse potenzialmente è tra i migliori che abbiamo e quest'anno finalmente sembra sia maturato un pò,ma metterlo tra i potenzialmente più forti al mondo per ora non esiste ed è azzardato.
Ritengo superiori a lui parecchi giocatori citati in precedenza,Dembele del Dortmund per me è tra i prossimi crack mondiali


----------



## koti (1 Dicembre 2016)

Bah, a me 'sto Coman non dice granchè, preferisco Bernardeschi. E Mahrez a 50/60 milioni non lo prenderei manco morto, ha 25 anni e l'unica stagione ad alti livelli l'ha fatta in un contesto in cui tutti hanno reso al 500%. 
Quello che sembra avere un potenziale da top mondo è Martial, però finora non è che abbia fatto vedere molto. 
Dembele l'ho visto troppo poco.


----------



## .Nitro (2 Dicembre 2016)

In ogni caso shanno dimostrato tutti e 4 sicuramente più di Bernardeschi,che fino a questa stagione era parecchio acerbo. Comunque l'anno scorso Martial è stato il migliore dello United.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (22 Dicembre 2016)

Oggi stava per vincere la gara da solo. Chi pensa che sia un mediocre, dovrebbe andare a vedere il suo assist per Zarate.


----------



## koti (22 Dicembre 2016)

No ma meglio Depay


----------



## kolao95 (22 Dicembre 2016)

Troppo forte, appena lo metti un pochino più avanti ti sposta gli equilibri facilmente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Dicembre 2016)

Che giocatore.


----------



## Jino (23 Dicembre 2016)

L'ho sempre sostenuto, questo ragazzo andava avvicinato alla zona calda. Basta vedere cos'ha combinato negli ultimi due mesi quando è stato avanzato. Devastante, forse quelli che non lo volevano al Milan stanno cambiando idea. 

"il giocatore più scarso che abbia mai visto in nazionale..." Cit


----------



## danjr (30 Dicembre 2016)

Il Neymar italiano


----------



## Torros (6 Gennaio 2017)

non ho mai detto che è un mediocre però non è nemmeno un fenomeno per me.


----------



## Heaven (16 Gennaio 2017)

Intanto si è scoperto che anche lui è milanista . Che roba sarebbe prendere lui e Belotti

Donnarumma, Calabria, Romagnoli, Locatelli, Bernardeschi, Belotti formerebbero una grandissima base e sarebbero tutti titolari subito tranne Calabria e Locatelli da alternare


Secondo voi può coesistere con Suso?


----------



## kollaps (16 Gennaio 2017)

Suso, Bernardeschi, Insigne
Belotti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Gennaio 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Intanto si è scoperto che anche lui è milanista . Che roba sarebbe prendere lui e Belotti
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Romagnoli, Locatelli, Bernardeschi, Belotti formerebbero una grandissima base e sarebbero tutti titolari subito tranne Calabria e Locatelli da alternare
> 
> ...


Andrebbe piazzato trequartista in un 4231.


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Gennaio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Andrebbe piazzato trequartista in un 4231.



D'accordissimo con Splendidi Incisivi. Il ragazzo può giocare sia esterno che trequartista, l'importante è non fargli fare il terzino come ha fatto Sousa lo scorso anno e Conte in nazionale. Deve giocare il più possibile vicino alla porta.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Gennaio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Andrebbe piazzato trequartista in un 4231.



_____________Donnarumma
Abate (Calabria)_Romagnoli_De Vrij_De Sciglio(Calabria)
____________Locatelli Dahoud
______Suso Bernardeschi Bonaventura
______________Belotti

Per la gioia del presidentissimo: 8 italiani, 3 stranieri  mica male però.


----------



## de sica (16 Gennaio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> _____________Donnarumma
> Abate (Calabria)_Romagnoli_De Vrij_De Sciglio(Calabria)
> ____________Locatelli Dahoud
> ______Suso Bernardeschi Bonaventura
> ...



Mi sembra una formazione da secondo posto al massimo, e bisognerebbe vedere la panchina di che livello sia. Per vincere ci vuole di più


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Febbraio 2017)

Golazzo assurdo! Ok era sul palo del portiere, ma era assolutamente in parabile perché perfettamente sotto il 7. 
3 punti che arrivano alla viola grazie a questo gol che decide un match molto importante.


----------



## koti (16 Febbraio 2017)

Cinesi compratelo please.

Suso - Bernardeschi - Sanchez
X 

Sboro al pensiero.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Cinesi compratelo please.
> 
> Suso - Bernardeschi - Sanchez
> X
> ...



Suso-Bernardeschi-Bonaventura
Belotti


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Febbraio 2017)

Donnarumma
Calabria romagnoli manolas bernat 
Dahoud Locatelli 
Suso bernardeschi bonaventura 
Sanchez


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Febbraio 2017)

Fortuna che è più forte Berardi


----------



## Jaqen (17 Febbraio 2017)

Lo adoro


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Febbraio 2017)

Non mi convinceva, l'avevo anche scritto,
però a quanto pare sta compiendo il salto di qualità...
quest'anno nessuno in Italia ha mostrato capacità tecniche in continuità come lui.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Febbraio 2017)

Ha fatto un gol meraviglioso.


----------



## Alfabri (17 Febbraio 2017)

Mi ha definitivamente convinto.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Febbraio 2017)

Per carità, smettiamola di chiamarlo giovane promettente...chiamiamolo fenomeno, sarebbe una descrizione più calzante.


----------

